

Emerging technologies to watch in 2010 - shmichael
http://www.eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=VUFDEYRMZN2J5QE1GHRSKH4ATMY32JVN?articleID=221900117

======
drinian
Regarding the first item (biofeedback), I've seen Emotiv's demo live at Tokyo
Game Show, and it's not at the point where everyday people would want to use
it. Basically, it's a lightweight cap that can detect when you're getting
relaxed. As you can imagine, this does not lend itself well to the kind of
subtlety required to control anything.

That being said, it has interesting applications in quasi-meditation
practices, and of course for the disabled.

------
martian
I'd add: wireless energy transfer.

~~~
ludwig
More than 100 years after Tesla worked out his prototype, I'd say it's about
time!

